# Imac G5 affichage HS : carte graphique ou condensateurs ?



## hdezo (22 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous
Je viens d'acheter un imac G5 20 pouces , et me suis rendu compte à la réception que l'affichage est HS.
Bien que encore un peu lisible, il possèdes des stries horizontales sur toute sa surface.
J'ai donc recherché les pannes liées, et donc deux semblent être possibles:
- Soit la carte graphique
- soit les condensateurs de la carte mere.

Les condensateurs semble tous en état (ils ne sont pas gonflés), et les 3 diodes sont allumées (bonne connection entre la carte mêre et l'écran)

Donc ma question : Cela peut il être du quand même aux condensateurs ou bien est ce obligatoirement la carte graphique ?
Je précise que l'imac fonctionne correctement même longtemps, il ne reboote pas, ni ne s'arrête pas.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Janvier 2012)

Si condensateur pas gonflées c'est la cg

Quelle rev A, B, C

Les rev c ont l'iSight


----------



## bibine (18 Février 2012)

bonjour j'ai le meme soucis.
j'ai remplacer tous les condo mais rien ne fait.
je me lance aujourd'hui dans la technique du décapeur thermique sur la cg pour la ressouder.
quelqu'un aurait un tutos ou une vidéo de la manipe??
merci car sinon il finis en morceau.

c'est un 20 pouce 1,8 giga sans als ni isight, donc rev a.
cordialement


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Février 2012)

Y'a pas de tuto mais depuis le temps que je fait ça je devrais pouvoir t'aider ...
(entre les PC portable, les mac, le xbox 360 et les ps3 avec les problème de GPU c'est interminable )
Donc décapeur sur 300 dégrées met de l'alu sur la cm autour du gpu et laisse juste le gpu et ram du gpu apparent puis met en route le décapeur a environ 10 centimètres pendant une minute et fait de mouvement en cercle (ne reste pas au même endroit plus de quelque secondes) sinon le GPU y passe


----------



## bibine (20 Février 2012)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Y'a pas de tuto mais depuis le temps que je fait ça je devrais pouvoir t'aider ...
> (entre les PC portable, les mac, le xbox 360 et les ps3 avec les problème de GPU c'est interminable )
> Donc décapeur sur 300 dégrées met de l'alu sur la cm autour du gpu et laisse juste le gpu et ram du gpu apparent puis met en route le décapeur a environ 10 centimètres pendant une minute et fait de mouvement en cercle (ne reste pas au même endroit plus de quelque secondes) sinon le GPU y passe


quel est l'effet de cette "recuisson" sur la puce, cela ressoude des liaison interne a la puce ou cela ressoude la puce sur la cm?
c'est quand même une abération de voir des puces graphiques qui bug avec toutes les batteries de tests qu'ils sont censé leur aire passée ( car depuis que je cherche le problême apparaît sur bcp de machine et composant...
je vais tenter le coup mais je n'arrive pas a localiser la ram du gpu.
cordialement 
p.s. je vous tien au courant...


----------

